# superlativo + congiuntivo: è l'idea più stupida che io abbia mai avuto



## andersxman

Il mio libro di grammatica sostiene che _tutte le volte_ che si _metta_ il superlativo  è obbligatorio anche il congiuntivo. (come ho fatto con "mettere" qui) 

Almeno parlando di una frase principale dove c'è il superlativo seguita da una frase subordinata che incomincia con "che". Non mi sembra che corripondi a quanto sento a livello quotidiano.

Esempi:
"questa è la lasagna più buona che io abbia mai mangiato"
"è il ragazzo piu intelligente che io abbia mai conosciuto"
"è l'idea più stupida che io abbia mai avuto"
"ti amo quanto più ci si possa immaginare"

Queste mi sembrano di andare bene... Ma non è vero che parlando non si segue molto questa regola?


----------



## lsp

Sì, come il detto popolare, "Santa Lucia, il giorno più corto che ci sia."


----------



## Jana337

andersxman said:
			
		

> Almeno parlando di una frase principale dove c'è il superlativo seguita da una frase subordinata che incomincia con "che". Non mi sembra che corripondi a quanto sento a livello quotidiano.
> ...
> Ma non è vero che parlando non si segue molto questa regola?


Secondo me questa regola viene rispettata anche nella lingua parlata.

Jana


----------



## Manuel_M

The point raised by andersxman, IMHO, has to be seen in the light of the clear and well-established differences between written formal language and informal speech. Simply put, various factors come into play: social class, level of education, situational context, and these condition the degree of "correctness" of the language use.

My feeling is that the *congiuntivo* is one of the areas where grammatical rules are least respected in informal speech, this particular use of the congiuntivo mentioned by Anderssman in this thread being one of the most common 'casualties' of the war between formality and informality in language.

Awaiting with interst the opinions of the madrelingua.


----------



## Manuel_M

Jana...we have expressed divergent views on this one.


Let's see what our Italian friends have to say.


----------



## Alfry

andersxman said:
			
		

> Il mio libro di grammatica sostiene che _tutte le volte_ che si _mett*e (better to use usare here) *_il superlativo è obbligatorio anche il congiuntivo. (come ho fatto con "mettere" qui)
> 
> Almeno parlando di una frase principale dove c'è il superlativo seguita da una frase subordinata che incomincia con "che". Non mi sembra che corri*s*pond*a* a quanto sento a livello quotidiano (better quotidianamente).
> 
> Esempi:
> "questa è la lasagna più buona che io abbia mai mangiato"
> "è il ragazzo piu intelligente che io abbia mai conosciuto"
> "è l'idea più stupida che io abbia mai avuto"
> "ti amo quanto più ci si possa immaginare"
> 
> Queste mi sembrano di andare bene (either mi sembrano andar bene or mi sembra che vadano bene)... Ma non è vero che parlando non si segue molto questa regola?


 
credo proprio che tu debba usare il congiuntivo, come hai correttamente fatto negli esempi.

ho provato a dire ad alta voce
"questa è la lasagna più buona che io _ho_ mai mangiato"
"è il ragazzo piu intelligente che io _ho_ mai conosciuto"
"è l'idea più stupida che io _ho _mai avuto"
"ti amo quanto più ci si _può _immaginare"

e mi sembrano davvero terribilmente sbagliati, anche se concordo sul fatto che quotidianamente alcuni possano usare il presente.


----------



## lsp

corri*s*pond*a*?


----------



## Alfry

lsp,
I'd like to have your eyes 
nothing escapes them... you are perfectly right.
I'm editing my post

sei una lince


----------



## moodywop

It's very simple in a way. In cases like _superlative + che_, however many people may use the indicatve(definitely on the rise, as andersxman noticed - there are statistical studies by _linguisti_), these people are seen by those who abide by the rule as "uneducated", "ignoranti", whatever.

I'm just reporting a sociolinguistic fact, not expressing an opinion. Italians get extremely worked up over this "congiuntivo" issue, and I'm too stressed to enter the fray 

What I can say as a teacher is that I see my colleagues teaching Italian putting up a brave effort to save the "congiuntivo" but when I look at the "temi" my pupils produce - well, it's disheartening. I mean, mistakes like "Se vorrei.." in a "quinta superiore"! These kids don't read any books or newspapers - except maybe for _Il Corriere dello Sport._

_Carlo_


----------



## andersxman

Grazie di tutte le vostre risposte!

Non ho, però, capito perché la mia prima frase è stata corretta:

Il mio libro di grammatica sostiene che _tutte le volte_ che si _metta_ il superlativo è obbligatorio anche il congiuntivo.

La correzione fatta è stato il cambiamento del verbo mettere da congiuntivo in indicativo, cioè "...tutte le volte che si mett_e_"

"_Tutte_ le volte" non è da considerare un'espressione superlativa??

Secondo me è corretto scrivere: "...._tutte le volte_ che si _metta.."_


----------



## moodywop

andersxman said:
			
		

> Non ho, però, capito perché la mia prima frase è stata corretta:
> 
> Il mio libro di grammatica sostiene che _tutte le volte_ che si _metta_ il superlativo è obbligatorio anche il congiuntivo.
> 
> La correzione fatta è stato il cambiamento del verbo mettere da congiuntivo in indicativo, cioè "...tutte le volte che si mett_e_"
> 
> "_Tutte_ le volte" non è da considerare un'espressione superlativa??
> 
> Secondo me è corretto scrivere: "...._tutte le volte_ che si _metta.."_


 
No, il problema è che "tutte le volte" *non è assolutamente un superlativo.* Il superlativo in italiano è espresso con *il più/la più/i più/le più.*

I'll switch to English so even elementary learners can read this as I think it's quite important. I have noticed that many foreign learners seem to assume that simply by using the subjunctive their Italian will sound more polished/refined/elegant etc. So they end up using it even where it is wrong to use it. This leads to odd-sounding sentences which puzzle native speakers.

Maybe I'll make my point more clearly if I give *authentic* examples of incorrectly used subjunctives(either overheard from foreign friends or seen in other forums):

1.Io so che se io vada presto trovi un posto

2.So dove lui viva

3.Capisco tutto quello che tu dica

4.Conosco molte persone che abbiano il mio stesso problema

These examples are so disconcerting to native speakers that, for instance, if I heard 2. I would wonder whether the speaker meant to say "Non so dove lui viva" or whether maybe I didn't hear "non".

Not using the subjunctive where it is required will not usually cause any misunderstandings(after all quite a few Italians do it all the time - they get looked down on or mocked because of it but communication is not impaired)

Using it where it should _*not*_ be used may indeed cause you to be misunderstood.

Carlo


----------



## RCC

Meglio: "Ti amo più di quanto ci si possa immaginare"
Comunque è vero che molti Italiani non hanno grande dimestichezza con il congiuntivo (possiamo sentirlo storpiare anche alla televisione da persone di un certo livello culturale), specialmente in alcune Regioni.



			
				andersxman said:
			
		

> Il mio libro di grammatica sostiene che _tutte le volte_ che si _metta_ il superlativo è obbligatorio anche il congiuntivo. (come ho fatto con "mettere" qui)
> 
> Almeno parlando di una frase principale dove c'è il superlativo seguita da una frase subordinata che incomincia con "che". Non mi sembra che corripondi a quanto sento a livello quotidiano.
> 
> Esempi:
> "questa è la lasagna più buona che io abbia mai mangiato"
> "è il ragazzo piu intelligente che io abbia mai conosciuto"
> "è l'idea più stupida che io abbia mai avuto"
> "ti amo quanto più ci si possa immaginare"
> 
> Queste mi sembrano di andare bene... Ma non è vero che parlando non si segue molto questa regola?


----------



## moodywop

RCC said:
			
		

> Comunque è vero che molti Italiani non hanno grande dimestichezza con il congiuntivo (possiamo sentirlo storpiare anche alla televisione da persone di un certo livello culturale), specialmente in alcune Regioni.


 
Am I right in assuming that by _alcune regioni _you mean Southern Italy?

As a teacher I have met colleagues from all over Italy at British Council conferences for English teachers. My colleagues from the North have told me that they have just as much of a problem getting their pupils to master the use of the subjunctive as we have in the South.

I'm afraid yours is a widely held but unfounded preconception and it concerns me that it is being conveyed to an audience of non-Italians


----------



## haywire

> 1.Io so che se io vada presto trovi un posto
> 
> 2.So dove lui viva
> 
> 3.Capisco tutto quello che tu dica
> 
> 4.Conosco molte persone che abbiano il mio stesso problema
> 
> These examples are so disconcerting to native speakers that, for instance, if I heard 2. I would wonder whether the speaker meant to say "Non so dove lui viva" or whether maybe I didn't hear "non".
> 
> Carlo



The first, translated to English, the speaker meant: "i know that if i left now i'd find a seat." i think. If translated by a native speaker it would sound like "i know that if i left now you find a seat" which, like you said, is totally confusing.

1. so che se vado presto trovo un posto. (se vado presto so che trovo un posto)
2. so dove lui vive
3. capisco tutto quello che dici.
4. conosco molte persone che hanno il mio stesso problema.

For my own peace of mind, that's how they should read, correct?


----------



## moodywop

haywire said:
			
		

> The first, translated to English, the speaker meant: "i know that if i left now i'd find a seat." i think. If translated by a native speaker it would sound like "i know that if i left now you find a seat" which, like you said, is totally confusing.
> 
> 1. so che se vado presto trovo un posto. (se vado presto so che trovo un posto)
> 2. so dove lui vive
> 3. capisco tutto quello che dici.
> 4. conosco molte persone che hanno il mio stesso problema.
> 
> For my own peace of mind, that's how they should read, correct?


 
Hello haywire

I'm only too happy to set your mind at rest . Your corrected versions of my incorrect examples are indeed perfect.

I'd just like to point out that you can't really translate example .1. It's really meaningless although an Italian -in *this *case - would be able to reconstruct what the foreign learner was trying to say.

A note of caution - I was born and brought up in Southern Italy, an area where, according to a previous post, the subjunctive is an unknown entity. So please take my grammar tips with a pinch of salt


----------



## Alfry

RCC said:
			
		

> Meglio: "Ti amo più di quanto ci si possa immaginare"
> Comunque è vero che molti Italiani non hanno grande dimestichezza con il congiuntivo (possiamo sentirlo storpiare anche alla televisione da persone di un certo livello culturale), specialmente in alcune Regioni.


... 

purtroppo mi sa che è un problema diffuso in tutta l'Italia e non solo in "alcune regioni".
per quanto concerne, invece, quanto fanno vedere alla televisione, spero che tu non dia credito a cio che mostrano.

Adesso sono curioso però, di quali regioni parli?


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> purtroppo mi sa che è un problema diffuso in tutta l'Italia e non solo in "alcune regioni".
> per quanto concerne, invece, quanto fanno vedere alla televisione, spero che tu non dia credito a cio che mostrano.
> 
> Adesso sono curioso però, di quali regioni parli?


 
I've just been informed by a reliable source that RCC was actually referring to Val d'Aosta and Trentino so apparently my assumption was mistaken.

However, because of my academic interest in regional variation in contemporary Italian(the subject of a course by Professor Berruto I attended at university) I'd like to invite any members from those regions to confirm or deny this linguistic oddity - that the subjunctive is not widely used in those regions. If the latter is true, then my professor might explain it by recourse to the ethnolinguistic theory of "substratum". It would provide ample material for a fascinating PhD dissertation.

Thank you, once again, for providing us with information on this fascinating linguistic oddity.


----------



## RCC

moodywop said:
			
		

> Am I right in assuming that by _alcune regioni _you mean Southern Italy?
> 
> As a teacher I have met colleagues from all over Italy at British Council conferences for English teachers. My colleagues from the North have told me that they have just as much of a problem getting their pupils to master the use of the subjunctive as we have in the South.
> 
> I'm afraid yours is a widely held but unfounded preconception and it concerns me that it is being conveyed to an audience of non-Italians


 
Ma guarda che io non ho specificato le Regioni proprio perchè ritengo che non sia una specificità del Sud, se no lo avrei detto esplicitamente, senza timori e senza paure di eventuali reazioni.
Se mai potrei aggiungere che in Toscana il congiuntivo è utilizzato abbastanza correttamente, senza tuttavia ritenere (metto le mani avanti!) che nella mia Regione si parli l'Italiano senza alcun difetto.
Concludo affermando che non ho nessun preconcetto nei confronti del Sud (ma questo non vuol dire che non vi si possa criticare!) e che la mia migliore amica è di origini siciliane.


----------



## moodywop

RCC said:
			
		

> Ma guarda che io non ho specificato le Regioni proprio perchè ritengo che non sia una specificità del Sud, se no lo avrei detto esplicitamente, senza timori e senza paure di eventuali reazioni.


 
I'd still like to know which specific regions you are referring to. You made a questionable unsubstantiated general statement. I don't think it's too much to ask you - as Alfry did - to be more specific.


----------



## RCC

moodywop said:
			
		

> I'd still like to know which specific regions you are referring to. You made a questionable unsubstantiated general statement. I don't think it's too much to ask you - as Alfry did - to be more specific.


 
Non ho né letto né scritto un trattato sulla materia, però la mia esperienza di essere umano, che ha avuto ed ha contatti con altri esseri umani, mi ha portato a dire ed a confermare quello che ho detto, senza tuttavia poter specificare in modo scientifico e puntuale quanto richiestomi.
Non sono un professore, ma penso che anche chi non lo è possa avere delle opinioni, magari basate sull'esperienza di vita invece che sui trattati.
Saluti, 
RCC


----------



## Alfry

se questa è la tua opinione la rispetto pienamente; ma, sempre per le stesse ragioni che hai appena addotto, non la condivido. Anche io ho girato e rigirato per tutta l'Italia e ho riscontrato un uso improprio del congiuntivo in modo più o meno uniforme.


----------



## moodywop

RCC said:
			
		

> Non sono un professore, ma penso che anche chi non lo è possa avere delle opinioni, magari basate sull'esperienza di vita invece che sui trattati.
> Saluti,
> RCC


 
You have a tendency to make unwarranted statements. I never said or even suggested anything as ludicrous as that - that only a teacher is entitled to his/her opinions. If anything, you are suggesting that I have no real -life experience.

At the end of the day what it boils down to is - Alfry and I asked you a very simple question. You refused to reply.

Fair enough. Let's let other members draw their own conclusions.


----------



## Silvia

Dunque, dunque, vorrei contribuire anch'io con la mia esperienza e il mio personale punto di vista.

 Alcune persone hanno problemi con l'uso del congiuntivo
 Alcune persone parlano senza prima riflettere o hanno un uso della parola molto immediato e veloce, che non permette loro di formulare il pensiero prima che esca dalla bocca
 L'ambiente ha un'influenza quasi totale sull'uso del congiuntivo.
 Se parlando esce uno strafalcione, non significa che non conosco l'uso del congiuntivo (può capitare di straparlare, specialmente dopo una faticosa giornata di lavoro)
 Diverso è invece il caso di chi, in una composizione scritta di qualsiasi genere, non ha sufficiente padronanza della lingua
 Io ho frequentato diverse scuole e l'uso del congiuntivo non è mai stato un grosso problema... se non di pochi singoli per le più svariate ragioni (una povera base linguistica a livello di scuole elementari, un contesto sociale discutibile, un ambiente familiare lacunoso ecc.)



> Il mio libro di grammatica sostiene che tutte le volte che si metta il superlativo è obbligatorio anche il congiuntivo.


Questa frase ha diverse cose che non funzionano, probabilmente è una ritrascrizione parziale o modificata:

Tutte le volte che viene utilizzato il congiuntivo, bisogna fare attenzione ai tempi dei verbi nelle subordinate.
Bisogna prestare la massima attenzione ogni qualvolta venga utilizzato il congiuntivo.

Tutto dipende dalla frase, non credo la regola del libro sia corretta, in quanto risulta molto ingannevole per i non esperti, che sono cioè coloro che userebbero la regola!

Questo è il vestito più bello che mia madre metteva quando era giovane.
Il gatto che ha attraversato la strada era nero (attenzione! Questa non è un'incisiva )

Infine, i toscani usano il congiuntivo anche dove non ci vuole!

I miei amici vengano domani (!!!! non prendete spunto da questo esempio )


----------



## DDT

RCC said:
			
		

> Comunque è vero che molti Italiani non hanno grande dimestichezza con il congiuntivo (possiamo sentirlo storpiare anche alla televisione da persone di un certo livello culturale)



Non so a quali persone Tu alluda...vero è che il livello medio della TV italiana è bassissimo e che persone di un certo livello culturale:
1. Non fanno TV (se non raramente)
2. Qualora passino in televisione non sbagliano i congiuntivi

Le TV italiana è ridotta a trasmettere programmucci di infimo livello e telegiornali in cui - sigh! - diverse persone dimostrano, attraverso la propria ignoranza linguistica, un livello culturale che definirei imbarazzante per la cultura italiana

DDT


----------



## walnut

I cambiamenti della lingua parlata mi prendono sempre di sorpresa... Fino a qualche tempo fa appartenevo alla schiera delle persone alle quali un congiuntivo, un condizionale o peggio un indicativo messo per traverso fa proprio male all'orecchio, e sono sempre stata così fin da piccola (nonostante le mie origini siciliane  ). Da qualche tempo mi rendo conto però che non solo il mio orecchio non protesta, ma che a volte - all'inizio con mio sommo stupore, dico davvero - uso istintivamente i tempi in modo completamente diverso a seconda del contesto, e che - ebbene sì - ritengo accettabile un uso colloquiale del micidiale indicativo.

La mia opinione è che il cambiamento delle lingue parlate sia talmente inarrestabile e travolgente da non permettere repliche; e da "neofita" ho notato che l'uso tecnicamente scorretto dell'indicativo, che mi ha sempre fatto inorridire, offre in realtà spunti interessanti e in alcuni casi permette esperienze linguistiche veramente disimpegnate e gradevoli. Sia chiaro, non ripeterei questo discorso daventi a una scolaresca neanche sotto tortura, ma qui siamo adulti, no?
So di essere un caso particolare perché un po' troppo appassionata di slang, dialetti e forme indegnamente scorrette della lingua parlata, ma credo che la lingua di tutti i giorni sia una lingua viva e interessante sempre, e anche se mi dispiaccio perché indubbiamente la semplificazione di una struttura implica sempre la perdita di un po' della sua ricchezza, non posso nascondere la mia simpatia per questi cacofonici sviluppi.

   Walnut


----------



## Marcos2

Sarà ma io a volte nella lingua parlata non uso il superlativo + congiuntivo, suona troppo ridondante. Cioè dite: "Qual è il libro più bello che hai letto recentemente?" oppure dire "Qual è il libro più bello che tu abbia letto recentemente?". La seconda mi suona male...


----------



## moodywop

Marcos2 said:
			
		

> Sarà ma io a volte nella lingua parlata non uso il superlativo + congiuntivo, suona troppo ridondante. Cioè dite: "Qual è il libro più bello che hai letto recentemente?" oppure dire "Qual è il libro più bello che tu abbia letto recentemente?". La seconda mi suona male...


 
Hai ragione. La seconda mi sembra addirittura sbagliata. Prova però a mettere "mai" al posto di "recentemente" e il congiuntivo torna a starci bene. Forse dipende dall'avverbio di tempo che si usa.


----------



## Bella Aquafina

Carlo wrote...

"I'll switch to English so even elementary learners can read this as I think it's quite important. I have noticed that many foreign learners seem to assume that simply by using the subjunctive their Italian will sound more polished/refined/elegant etc. So they end up using it even where it is wrong to use it. This leads to odd-sounding sentences which puzzle native speakers.


Not using the subjunctive where it is required will not usually cause any misunderstandings(after all uneducated Italians do it all the time - they get looked down on or mocked because of it but communication is not impaired)

Using it where it should _*not*_ be used may indeed cause you to be misunderstood."

Carlo[/QUOTE]



This thread is super useful, thank you! because I am just entering third year university Italian and we are just dicing into the subjunctive. In my class, everyone but me has Italian parents so they know how to speak. It helps to know that the absence of the subjunctive in speech is better than faulty attempts at its interspersement into the conversation.

Mille Grazie,
Bella


----------



## moodywop

walnut said:
			
		

> I cambiamenti della lingua parlata mi prendono sempre di sorpresa... Fino a qualche tempo fa appartenevo alla schiera delle persone alle quali un congiuntivo, un condizionale o peggio un indicativo messo per traverso fa proprio male all'orecchio, e sono sempre stata così fin da piccola (nonostante le mie origini siciliane  ). Da qualche tempo mi rendo conto però che non solo il mio orecchio non protesta, ma che a volte - all'inizio con mio sommo stupore, dico davvero - uso istintivamente i tempi in modo completamente diverso a seconda del contesto, e che - ebbene sì - ritengo accettabile un uso colloquiale del micidiale indicativo.
> 
> La mia opinione è che il cambiamento delle lingue parlate sia talmente inarrestabile e travolgente da non permettere repliche; e da "neofita" ho notato che l'uso tecnicamente scorretto dell'indicativo, che mi ha sempre fatto inorridire, offre in realtà spunti interessanti e in alcuni casi permette esperienze linguistiche veramente disimpegnate e gradevoli. Sia chiaro, non ripeterei questo discorso daventi a una scolaresca neanche sotto tortura, ma qui siamo adulti, no?
> So di essere un caso particolare perché un po' troppo appassionata di slang, dialetti e forme indegnamente scorrette della lingua parlata, ma credo che la lingua di tutti i giorni sia una lingua viva e interessante sempre, e anche se mi dispiaccio perché indubbiamente la semplificazione di una struttura implica sempre la perdita di un po' della sua ricchezza, non posso nascondere la mia simpatia per questi cacofonici sviluppi.
> 
> Walnut


 
Walnut

I have no hesitation in saying yours is by far the  best post I have ever read in this forum. After the petty-mindedness displayed by someone else here(and, sadly, WR's tolerance of disparaging remarks aimed at "some areas" of Italy) reading your comments was like a breath of fresh air.

I was hesitant  - as a supposedly subjunctive-challenged Southerner(a cliché which, as recently demonstrated, dies hard) - to say what you said so eloquently.

Thank you for helping me come out of the closet.

Incidentally, since,  unlike someone else, I am only too open to criticism and to changing my views,  I have deleted the word "uneducated" in the post quoted by Bella and changed it to "quite a few".

Thanks so much, walnut. I look forward to reading more posts from you.

Carlo


----------



## RCC

Visto il diffuso disaccordo su quanto da me affermato sull'uso del congiuntivo, mi sono preso un po' di tempo per verificare la questione con altre persone di varia cultura (Non ho però consultato l'Accademia della Crusca, che forse potrebbe dire qualcosa in proposito) e devo dire che tutti concordano con me. Infatti il Toscano indigeno incolto dice comunque "E' l'ora che tu la smetta di fare il bischero" e non dice mai "...che tu la smetti...", "Bisogna che tu vada/t'andia a casa" e non "...che tu vai...", cosa invece che puoi sentir dire da persone anche colte di altre Regioni (mi è stato anche confermato di averle sentite dire da vari politici in dibattiti televisivi). Questo, vorrei essere chiaro, senza che ciò debba essere frainteso come una pretesa dimostrazione di superiorità linguistica dei Toscani rispetto agli altri, bensì una semplice constatazione.
Non pretendo di essere nella ragione, ma non penso di fare neppure affermazioni del tutto infondate, se mai sono gratuite quelle di chi sostiene che mi sia riferito alle Regioni meridionali, mentre questo non l'ho mai detto, né pensato (e con questo vorrei metter fine ad ogni polemica con Moodywop, che invece ho sempre apprezzato per i suoi puntuali interventi).
Sarei anche curioso di saper da Alfry se ha sentito usare impropriamente il congiuntivo anche in Toscana (se sì, in quali citta?) e da Silvia dove ha sentito quella frase "I miei amici vengano domani", perchè io dalle mie parti non l'ho mai ascoltata.
Mi scuso anche se scrivo in Italiano, ma non ho una padronanza della lingua Inglese tale da poter tradurre appropriatamente quanto volevo sostenere.
Saluti a tutti e grazie per l'interessamento.


----------



## Silvia B

Scusate se mi permetto di intervenire...
ma non mi sembra che RCC abbia offeso nessuno... 
Cioè, anche se lui davvero avesse inteso riferirsi solo al Sud Italia (e rileggendo il suo intervento, non lo noto), non sarebbe stata un'offesa, ma solamente una sua constatazione (sbagliata)
In ogni caso, non ha fatto riferimento a nessuna regione, per come la potevo interpretare io, poteva semplicemente voler dire che in generale, alcuni dialetti più di altri, avevano questo "difetto". Inteso sia come nord che come sud.
E comunque ogni regione ha i suoi "difetti linguistici" e non dobbiamo tanto prendercela se qualcuno dovesse attaccarci.
Io per prima, vivendo in Veneto, ammetto che quando sento qualcuno della mia regione parlare in italiano mi vengono i brividi......

Non capisco dove stia il problema...


----------



## RCC

Silvia B said:
			
		

> Scusate se mi permetto di intervenire...
> ma non mi sembra che RCC abbia offeso nessuno...
> Cioè, anche se lui davvero avesse inteso riferirsi solo al Sud Italia (e rileggendo il suo intervento, non lo noto), non sarebbe stata un'offesa, ma solamente una sua constatazione (sbagliata)
> In ogni caso, non ha fatto riferimento a nessuna regione, per come la potevo interpretare io, poteva semplicemente voler dire che in generale, alcuni dialetti più di altri, avevano questo "difetto". Inteso sia come nord che come sud.
> E comunque ogni regione ha i suoi "difetti linguistici" e non dobbiamo tanto prendercela se qualcuno dovesse attaccarci.
> Io per prima, vivendo in Veneto, ammetto che quando sento qualcuno della mia regione parlare in italiano mi vengono i brividi......
> 
> Non capisco dove stia il problema...


 
Ti ringrazio Silvia per l'intervento, infatti non mi sembrava proprio di aver attaccato nessuno e tantomeno di aver sottinteso una supremazia linguistica...anche in Toscana abbiamo i nostri bravi difetti e poi certe inflessioni dialettali mi fanno più simpatia che scandalo!
Penso, ma non sono un esperto e non vorrei aprire un'altra faida, che nel linguaggio sia (avevo scritto "è", ma l'ho corretto subito!!!) più importante essere comunicativi, che parlare come un libro stampato.
Ciao, RCC


----------



## moodywop

RCC said:
			
		

> Penso, ma non sono un esperto e non vorrei aprire un'altra faida, che nel linguaggio sia (avevo scritto "è", ma l'ho corretto subito!!!) più importante essere comunicativi, che parlare come un libro stampato.
> Ciao, RCC


 
Caro RCC

Sono del tutto d'accordo con te su questo. Forse sono stato troppo "touchy" per via di alcune esperienze avute in passato. Purtroppo sono il tipo che prima "esplode" e poi se ne pente.

Ti assicuro che non sono per niente "libresco". A 21 anni ho abbandonato gli studi universitari proprio perchè stufo dei libri, e per fare appunto esperienza di vita me ne sono andato(con poche lire in tasca e con grande disappunto dei miei) a Londra, dove mi sono mantenuto lavorando per dieci anni, senza chiedere mai nulla ai miei. E ho imparato cento volte di più che se fossi rimasto all'università.

Quindi ti propongo di stringerci la mano e chiudere la polemica.

Carlo


----------



## RCC

moodywop said:
			
		

> Caro RCC
> 
> Sono del tutto d'accordo con te su questo. Forse sono stato troppo "touchy" per via di alcune esperienze avute in passato. Purtroppo sono il tipo che prima "esplode" e poi se ne pente.
> 
> Ti assicuro che non sono per niente "libresco". A 21 anni ho abbandonato gli studi universitari proprio perchè stufo dei libri, e per fare appunto esperienza di vita me ne sono andato(con poche lire in tasca e con grande disappunto dei miei) a Londra, dove mi sono mantenuto lavorando per dieci anni, senza chiedere mai nulla ai miei. E ho imparato cento volte di più che se fossi rimasto all'università.
> 
> Quindi ti propongo di stringerci la mano e chiudere la polemica.
> 
> Carlo


 
Sono sicuro che se ci fossimo parlati direttamente, ci saremmo chiariti dopo pochi secondi!
Ti stringo volentieri la mano e considero la polemica mai esistita.
Ciao, RCC


----------

